# Blue Pits



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Why are some people against blue pits?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh boy LOL I'm gonna sit back LOL


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone is against them I think they are the against the idea that 90% of blue pits are being called APBT's when they are ambullys. Every blue dog I have seen with the exception of my friends female who is 35lbs has been like 70-90lbs.

IMO they are beautiful dogs as long as they are not over done.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Not all blue pits are ambullies trish.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Plenty of threads on this.
I'm not against blue pits...I am against irresponsible breeders peddling dogs for being rare and unique when they are anything but. Blue pits are as common as stop signs And the PRICE, its outragious! What makes that dog work 5 Grand? even 1-5 Grand really?? They are also hardly ever health tested and come with a variety of respetory, joint, and genetic problems. Blue dogs are more prone to skin issues because of their color (this happens in ALL blue dogs, dobermans, weimeriners, bullies, etc).
Though the color does happen in game and pure bred pits 99% of the time Blue 'Pit Bull's' are a mix of pit and another bull breed (this has been admitted to by the founder of the Razors Edge line and is obvious by the look of these dogs)

If this is what you are looking for GREAT, give the dog a great home. But be educated and know what you really have


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

here is my friends 35lb female. IMO she looks APBT. She has no papers. Second pic is of her male 80lbs with the 35lb female look at the size difference.....yes they are crated together very bad idea I've tryed to explain to her why this is bad but she doesn't listen.

Her male is UKC registered as APBT but he is gotti/re lines and definitely and AMbully but is not overdone and a very pretty dog. Sorry for the low quality pics.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Not APBT's I think 99% of blue's are not! Prolly more like 99.9% arent, but there's no denying that there has been a few that have popped up in the past!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Not all blue pits are ambullies trish.


I understand that but the majority is.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Blue American Pit Bull Terrier-It DOES happen, just not as common.
(compliments of Shady Ridge)


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> Plenty of threads on this.
> I'm not against blue pits...I am against irresponsible breeders peddling dogs for being rare and unique when they are anything but. Blue pits are as common as stop signs And the PRICE, its outragious! What makes that dog work 5 Grand? even 1-5 Grand really?? They are also hardly ever health tested and come with a variety of respetory, joint, and genetic problems. Blue dogs are more prone to skin issues because of their color (this happens in ALL blue dogs, dobermans, weimeriners, bullies, etc).
> Though the color does happen in game and pure bred pits 99% of the time Blue 'Pit Bull's' are a mix of pit and another bull breed (this has been admitted to by the founder of the Razors Edge line and is obvious by the look of these dogs)
> 
> If this is what you are looking for GREAT, give the dog a great home. But be educated and know what you really have


:goodpost:


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

So basically there nothing wrong with them being blue, just people dont like it when people say they have a Blue pit when its not 100% pit?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

because there jealous haters who cant afford to own the ultimate apbt's ever bred on earth.Once they get there money right they'll come along.Every breed started as a cross some haters cant grasp this notion,notorious Juan gotti was the shizznit,and all those people claimin there gray hounds are the real deal pit bulls need to learn there history,word!
Just because your 10 pound greyhound cross can win a bullsh#! adba title dosent mean sh#!.Those anorexic mutts would be laughed out of the ring at the real shows<THE ABCK SHOWS AND BBQS,word!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You got it! 

LMAO Nice Cane


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

People are against blue pits because often they are over bred just for their color, and end up with terrible fur issues due to improper breeding. Now not all blues are this way but there are a large majority that are bred for just color with no health concern. Blues can be APBT or American Bully.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *because there jealous haters who cant afford to own the ultimate apbt's ever bred on earth.*Once they get there money right they'll come along.Every breed started as a cross some haters cant grasp this notion,notorious Juan gotti was the shizznit,and all those people claimin there gray hounds are the real deal pit bulls need to learn there history,word!
> Just because your 10 pound greyhound cross can win a bullsh#! adba title dosent mean sh#!.Those anorexic mutts would be laughed out of the ring at the real shows<THE ABCK SHOWS AND BBQS,word!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh man that was good.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> People are against blue pits because often they are over bred just for their color, and end up with terrible fur issues due to improper breeding. Now not all blues are this way but there are a large majority that are bred for just color with no health concern. Blues can be APBT or American Bully.


Thats all that needed to be said :goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love my blue dog Sadie she is 35lbs of everything I could want in a dog she happens to be blue it just worked out that way ! But I probably will never own another one after her .. Not because she's blue but because blue dogs are prone to all sorts of health/skin problems due to bad breeding practices and good blue dogs like the one I lucked up on don't come around very often most of them are bred to be leash ornaments and nothing more it's very sad  .. Anytime you breed a dog for color alone your bound to have problems. A blue dog is no more special than any other color dog out there. Sadie came to me to blue with adba paper's for $350.00 .. You have breeder's charging thousands of dollars out there just because the dog is born blue .. Sadly this is the problem with many blue dogs... Good breeder's do not breed blue on blue and will never intentionally breed for BLUE pups if one happens to pop up in the litter than it just happens .. Anytime you see a whole litter of blue pups you know what the deal is .. And yeah a lot of the blue dogs are cross bred with many different breeds ..

A decent looking blue dog Sadie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also the color blue will show up in the American Pit bull Terrier but is more commonly seen in the American Bully.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a thread about blue dogs if you care to read it

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/9111-history-amstaff-blue-apbts.html


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sadie is beautiful!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Princesstrish617 .. I love her dearly  She is def a keeper for me !


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

the color blue is not bad but the bad breeding practices that have been associated with the color is what's looked down upon. blue comes from black and sometimes but not too often a blue dog comes out of black parents but this is not common. when byb focus on breeding blue to blue just to make $ and dont health test there dogs or care about structure, temperament and performance ability then it becomes a problem. alot of faults in the breed come out when just breeding for color and skin problems is one of them because it is enhanced with every breeding and only making it stronger. blue pitbulls, amstaffs, ambullies are not bad but when they are bred just for color thats when people get angry, lose focus of the problem and just build this prejudice against anything blue walking on all fours.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have a problem with googling "pit bull" and coming up with 100,000 hits that read something like "rare blue, HUGE head, guaranteed to be 100+ lbs - $1500-5000". That's MY beef with blue dogs.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I actually like the blue color. I own strictly Gamebred dogs but if I were to have a blue pop out of one of my litters (highly unlikely) but if it were to happen, I think it would be amazing to see! Now that don't mean I would breed it, basing a breeding on color is just all wrong, although if the word got out I prolly could make a whole lot of corn with people wanting a shot of my game blood that happened to throw a ultra rare blue dog to infuse into there Ambullys for correction of physical faults and add Fire to the otherwise pretty much sorry state that most blue's are in. I would understand ther reasons for wanting such a breeding, but I still dont think it would amount to anything speacial! The game blood would be absorbed into the mixed up blue genes and the end result would just be a bunch of blue dogs that ride a gamebred name, but most likely wouldnt be game. (I hope I'm making sense)
I wont and never will breed dogs for $ or color!
Some decent breeders in the past got ther prioritys twisted and dont get the respect that they once had by true dogmen/women, for doing just that!
It all comes down to love for the breed or the need for greed! 
I'll choose the breed! 
But If I did have a blue pop out of one of my matings, I think I would have to keep it on the down low!
Well bred game stock can speak for themselves, but an off color dog thats on your yard can somtimes speak louder, and ruin a rep! 
I personally Dont got a problem with Blue dogs or ther owners as long as they dont make false claims, or distort the truth! How ther blue line decended from some superior extinct blue fighting dogs from a far away land that dominated all compitition. Or they bring up that Bellon dog from Mexico. I've seen it happening all over the internet, owners trying to compare and justify the notion that the only thing different is color!
If the Blue paul's were so great why did they go extinct? Blue owners always seem to bring that story about those dogs up when challenged on ther claims that they have an APBT because the UKC says so on the paperwork. UKC, AKC, ADBA, CKC, they all register muts! Paperwork in my opinion is useless! 
News flash a duh there extinct! Your blue dogs dont come from Blue pauls! 
Blue dog's are fine if your happy with them, But they are what they are.
There not APBT's and 99.9% never will be!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I have a problem with googling "pit bull" and coming up with 100,000 hits that read something like "rare blue, HUGE head, guaranteed to be 100+ lbs - $1500-5000". That's MY beef with blue dogs.


LOL, thats not a beef with the dogs...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> LOL, thats not a beef with the dogs...


I don't have beef with the blue dogs. It's the breeders of blue dogs...

I guess I should have worded that better


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

ok with that said the pup im getting the Sire is RE/Watchdog and the Dam is RE/York, so is he Bully or APBT

Here are the parents can you tell if they are bullys or APBT

Daddy









Momma


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Razors Edge and York are ambully lines for the most part. I'm not sure about watchdog.

I thought it was your friend getting the dog?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

RE on both sides I would say def. AmBully. The sire is a nice looking dog though. Keep in mind what was said about blue on blue breedings though.


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea i know if you look close the dam is brindle but you can barely tell cause the light in the picture

Maybe this one is better


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

princesstrish617 said:


> Razors Edge and York are ambully lines for the most part. I'm not sure about watchdog.
> 
> *I thought it was your friend getting the dog*?


?? nope im gettin the dog


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, AmBully. Nice looking Bullies BTW.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

the sire is nice looking. when are u expecting the pup?


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

do blue dogs go for more money??


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> the sire is nice looking. when are u expecting the pup?


April 4th.... I cant wait


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

They shouldnt go for more money but people claim they are rare and sell them for in the 1000.00. Even when I was looking for a puppy and searching Kajiji (BYB central) They are like 900.00 - 1000.00 with no papers.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

well i have a blue pit. she is about 50 pounds full grown. is she not considered full. her father is a black nose and her mothers is a black nose also. out of the 9 pups in the litter only like 3 came out blue and she was one of them.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> well i have a blue pit. she is about 50 pounds full grown. is she not considered full. her father is a black nose and her mothers is a black nose also. out of the 9 pups in the litter only like 3 came out blue and she was one of them.


ok.... first and foremost, the color of the nose holds NO signifigance to the dog. it is simply the color of their nose. blue black green purple, doesnt matter. 

No one said that a Blue cannot be pure APBT. it just depends on the lines of your dog. Blue is seen MORE in Ambullies simply becuase alot of BYBS breed for color.

what bloodlines are your pup? she looks like a blue dog with a black nose to me just from looking at your avatar.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

well u guys already looked into her pedigree. i sent out a post about game breed. and we decided she was a catch dog.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> well u guys already looked into her pedigree. i sent out a post about game breed. and we decided she was a catch dog.


oh ok... i rememeber  nice work


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Me personally i like blue pits.i don't think so much the dog Alot of people are against the breeders of blues because alot of them try to charge alot of money for them.but i think that's what turns alot of people off.


----------



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

im actually buying chevys puppy brother... they are in the same litter, i dont care if they are bully or APBT. i will love him the same.. im not going to raise him to be a massivly big dog kinda thing. the pregnancy was accidental! but they have blue and brindle and white pups. those weird people over charging for puppies are crazy! who the hell would pay 2 grand for a dog no papers, no nothign.. right... anyways!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Translation...*



cane76 said:


> because there jealous haters who cant afford to own the ultimate apbt's ever bred on earth.Once they get there money right they'll come along.Every breed started as a cross some haters cant grasp this notion,notorious Juan gotti was the shizznit,and all those people claimin there gray hounds are the real deal pit bulls need to learn there history,word!
> Just because your 10 pound greyhound cross can win a bullsh#! adba title dosent mean sh#!.Those anorexic mutts would be laughed out of the ring at the real shows<THE ABCK SHOWS AND BBQS,word!


Sorry Cain, I lost ya there. What is a "shizznit"? How did greyhounds get crossed with Bullies or APBTs? Was that on purpose or an accident? and I assume the ABCK shows and BBqs like the fatter dogs?....I hope I am not advertising my ignorance but I never said I was an expert in all this. I come to learn from those who know. Thanks in advance.:hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cane is just being Cane Sarcastic he does not mean anything by it LOL ...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Cane is just being Cane Sarcastic he does not mean anything by it LOL ...


yes it was a joke,a sterotype of your typical ambully breeder owner at a abkc show attitude,i thought everyone would be able to pick up on that.In actuality i prefer other colored dogs in this breed.


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

So now that I have cleared that she is an AmBully.... would it still be ok to feed her Chicken Soup for puppy lovers? or should i get another food for large breed dogs?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

There is also Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul in large breed also, and when you get on adult food, they also carry large breed for that also. I know most dog foods that offer for large breed dogs are talking about dogs that get over 60 lbs. I don't think feeding the regular puppy food would hurt at all. I would more consider a large breed dog a lab, german sheperd, great dane, etc. Your pup would do excellent on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

thats a good food to feed. i would stick to the regular dog food tho, the reason is becuase Ambullies, APBTs ect. are not considered large breed dogs. Large breed is based on a height vs weight ratio, not just weight.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well for me, my fav color is brindle. 2nd fav is blue, i think its beautiful JMO. so i find this breeder....actually going for a boxer....then i see pike....BLUE BRINDLE. i had 2 have him. 200$ 100% razors edge dog. couldnt be happier.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats a nice looking dog.


----------



## kidoekid (Mar 23, 2009)

beautiful find ^^^


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

beautiful brindle boy!


----------

